# Perdomo Lot 23 Lot 23 Maduro Cigar Review - Another great Perdomo Stick!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I purchased this wondering what the buzz was about around the Lot 23 sticks. What a pleasant surprise when I lit it up! Nice smooth even smoke, tig...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Lot 23 Lot 23 Maduro Cigar Review - Another great Perdomo Stick!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Haven't met a lot 23 stick I didn't nub, both the maduro and the natural (corojo/criollo) wrapper.

Lower prices these days too!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I just set one of these aside for tonight. I always thought there was something unique about this stick. It's been a while and it'll be nice to light one up again for old times sake.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been saving mine for a future date...it's buried at the bottom of one of my humidors as I won a couple of 5 paks of the maduros. Anxious to pull one out if I can find it.


----------

